# Good news for WNYers



## Little Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like they changed their forcast again for this weekend, not 40s now just mid 30s, and 30s into next week. More chance of LES!! Although that does suck that now we cant do the big landscape install that we were planning for next week. Damn frozen ground!!:realmad:...Hopefuly we get snow!:redbounce:bluebouncpurplebou


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't want snow one price for the whole season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm ready for spring also.:waving:


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

nms0219;448189 said:


> I don't want snow one price for the whole season.


watch your mouth there mister there are some of us who also make more money when its snows lol. just think if it dumps heavy enough youll be out there in your fancy loaders.payup

hey grand view how many margaritas did you have the other day for your bday?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ServiceOnSite;449445 said:


> hey grand view how many margaritas did you have the other day for your bday?


I was good only had one!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

damm and say everythings bigger in texas


----------

